# Hilfe bei einem Projekt



## RobinA (10. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich brauche Hilfe bei einem Schulprojekt. Dort muss ich ein Online Shop erstellen. Jetzt bin ich gerade dabei, eine registrierung zu erstellen. Dort will ich, dass ich da (Username, Firstname, Lastname, E-Mail, Passwort und Alter) in eine Datenbank speichern will. Also ich will, dass wenn ich auf der Webseite mich dort registriere dies in der Datenbank automatisch speichert. Jetzt ist die Frage wie? 
Ich arbeite mit dem Programm netBeans und der Datenbank hsqldb.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jardcore (10. Feb 2017)

Was hast du denn bisher probiert, wobei wir dir helfen können?


----------



## RobinA (10. Feb 2017)

Ich habe die Connection zur Datenbank erstellt und die html Sachen für die registrierung. Nun brauche ich Hilfe den Java code für die registrierung, dass diese in der Datenbank gespeichert wird und diese dann auch für den Login benutzt werden kann.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Feb 2017)

Moin,

lies bitte mal dies hier 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## RobinA (10. Feb 2017)

Zurzeit sieht es so aus. (siehe Screenshot http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/registrieren1208yikxuo.png) 
Und dann habe ich die Connection für die Datenbank erstellt. (http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/connectionakgr0uy58f.png)
So jetzt ist die Frage wie geht es weiter? was muss ich genau machen?


----------



## Dompteur (10. Feb 2017)

Das hier könnte dir helfen: http://www.itblogging.de/java/java-hsqldb-tutorial/


----------

